# Ohio State sign



## surveysteve (Dec 27, 2009)

Routed out this sign for a buckeye. Bicuited cypress. Took me a while at this one. Some college signs are simple though , like a Georgia G.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice job, only way to make it better would be L.S.U. Tigers..... all joking aside it looks really good...


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Dito, what Warren said!! ;o)


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

Real nice job Steve.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done.


----------



## fontae66 (Feb 3, 2012)

Great job on this sign...did you do this by hand?...lots of work but I am sure your friend will enjoy it....what other's have you done?


----------



## cchowland (Aug 2, 2011)

Very nice sign Steve. Great Job.

Chris


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Good job on the sign.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

*Georgia G? BUT WHY?*



surveysteve said:


> Routed out this sign for a buckeye. Bicuited cypress. Took me a while at this one. Some college signs are simple though , like a Georgia G.


Steve, (good name btw),

Why in all that is good would you want a Georgia G? Maybe for an outhouse?

Now an interlocked GT, would make sense!











BSEE '74
Georgia Tech


----------



## surveysteve (Dec 27, 2009)

Ive done quite a few signs. I like working with wood. Check out my post.


----------



## ldytooljnky (Feb 24, 2012)

Very nice! My husband & I are from NW Ohio living in (ackkk!) Upstate NY. My husband would love the sign, my boys, however not so much....they have season tickets to the "maize & blue" stadium acrosss the northern border. ;o}


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Michigan and not Ohio State? Must lead to problems in you house, like those in mine when we giscuss GT vs VT


----------

